# Anyone Had Luck Fitting The Touchpad Into Ipad2 Accessories?



## Aganar (Oct 29, 2011)

Most people have said they've fit them into iPad1 cases without problem, but the iPad2 was even thinner, so I'm not sure if that might be crossing the compatibility threshold.

The case in particular I was looking at grabbing is this:
http://www.amazon.com/Kensington-Performance-Bluetooth-different-adjustable/dp/B0054L7FVW/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1322195996&sr=8-6

There are a couple like it (i.e. bluetooth keyboard cases), but this one has the ability to switch between portrait and landscape mode, which makes it attractive.

Any thoughts? I'm tempted just to take a risk and order it, but I dunno what I'd do if it didn't fit.


----------



## gamer765 (Aug 26, 2011)

*double facepalm* iPad 2 cases will not work at all with the Touchpad.


----------



## Aganar (Oct 29, 2011)

The reason being?


----------



## dgolom (Jun 12, 2011)

Try original iPad cases. My wife has one and her case fit my TouchPad perfect. But I would just look for TP specific cases. People price gouge on anything Apple related.

Sent from my Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## Brawlking (Aug 28, 2011)

Yeah, I got this nice one that fits both iPads, I would recommend it if you're looking for a nice case, only $30.

http://www.staples.com/Targus-Truss-Leather-Case-Stand-for-iPad-Black-Blue/product_894959?cid=PS:SBD:GS:E:NLA:71000000000227348:58000000009188293:894959


----------



## Aganar (Oct 29, 2011)

I appreciate it, but if I'm just looking for a case I've already got one that was designed for the Touchpad. My question was specifically concerning those cases that come with embedded bluetooth keyboards. But if you say it will fit in iPad cases then perhaps I'm willing to bite (if the second poster ever gets around to explaining his facepalm, that is).

EDIT: I had the foresight to stop by an Office Depot on my way home from work today, Touchpad in hand, and asked an employee if I could try fitting it into an iPad2 bluetooth keyboard case they had there. The thing did not fit happily. The leather was jutting out uncomfortably.

For the moment then I'm going to speculate that the iPad2 case originally posted will probably _not_ fit unless it was designed to be iPad1 compatible. Still waiting to see if I can try out an original iPad case, since it was a bit thicker.

Shame. I really want one with a bluetooth keyboarded embedded.


----------



## dgolom (Jun 12, 2011)

Yeah, thickness would be the main reason iPad 2 stuff won't work well. On my wife's first gen all the buttons and ports are in the exact same place as the TouchPad (except speaker location) so her case was spot on.

Sent from my Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------

